# Great price on bottles!!!



## Fox Squirrel Vin (Apr 13, 2022)

$34 for *TWO* cases of 12 delivered! (Green cork flat bottom)

Amazon.com: Home Brew Ohio Green Bordeaux Wine Bottles-Pack of 2 Cases : Home & Kitchen


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 14, 2022)

I buy direct from Home Brew Ohio. 14.99/case. Free shipping at 59.99.

Decent prices on most things. Check them out.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 15, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I buy direct from Home Brew Ohio. 14.99/case. Free shipping at 59.99.
> 
> Decent prices on most things. Check them out.


I just snagged 10 cases. Label Peelers has a better price per case ($13.62), but considering total cost (product, tax and delivery), Home Brew Ohio was best. The shipping cost was the determinant.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 21, 2022)

Here we go!!!!!!!
The Amazon price in the link above has gone from $34 to $41.73.
Home Brew Ohio just got a shipment. Price went from 14.99 to 16.99 for Bordeaux bottles. Other bottles still the same price, for now.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 21, 2022)

I got mine for free years ago at the recycling center. I have hundreds. Trained friends to return them, too.  I use an easily removable printed paper label adhered with a milk and Elmer's Glue mixture that I learned from a past WMT member's post long ago. So running hot water over my labels takes them right off, and we're good to go again.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 21, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Here we go!!!!!!!
> The Amazon price in the link above has gone from $34 to $41.73.
> Home Brew Ohio just got a shipment. Price went from 14.99 to 16.99 for Bordeaux bottles. Other bottles still the same price, for now.


Dave, I don't know how you feel about a trip to Columbus for bottles or how many you would need, but Buckeye Brew Craft in Westerville has both green and clear Bourdeaux bottles for $13.50 per case. I was just in the store last week and I would call to confirm the price and quantity before coming this way.

Brew Supply Store | Buckeye Brewcraft | Westerville, OH


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 21, 2022)

Rocky said:


> Dave, I don't know how you feel about a trip to Columbus for bottles or how many you would need, but Buckeye Brew Craft in Westerville has both green and clear Bourdeaux bottles for $13.50 per case. I was just in the store last week and I would call to confirm the price and quantity before coming this way.
> 
> Brew Supply Store | Buckeye Brewcraft | Westerville, OH


Really?!
Thank you, that's great to know!!
About every 3 weeks I make the journey to Costco in Columbus so it wouldn't be a special trip. Wow, thanks again!!!


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin (Apr 21, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Here we go!!!!!!!
> The Amazon price in the link above has gone from $34 to $41.73.
> Home Brew Ohio just got a shipment. Price went from 14.99 to 16.99 for Bordeaux bottles. Other bottles still the same price, for now.


Just wait till UPS ups it rates, $16.99 will be a steal. Free shipping at $59 can't last. I'd jump all over those $13.50 bottles


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 22, 2022)

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> Just wait till UPS ups it rates, $16.99 will be a steal. Free shipping at $59 can't last. I'd jump all over those $13.50 bottles


I agree. I don't see any relief from rising prices for the foreseeable future. It certainly doesn't help that the entire world has gone batshit crazy. Is there some kind of International Insanity Competition?
Plan accordingly.


----------



## Dridas (May 10, 2022)

Just found this place - New to the hobby - but was looking for cheap bottles. It looked like a lot of places were out of antique green, and shipping to SoCal was a deal breaker. Case of 12 for 14.99, and free shipping.









Bottles







brewmybeers.com


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (May 10, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I agree. I don't see any relief from rising prices for the foreseeable future. It certainly doesn't help that the entire world has gone batshit crazy. Is there some kind of International Insanity Competition?
> Plan accordingly.


Two 5 gal cans of ethanol free gas for the mower set me back $50.00

im going to have to get the wife to mow the whole lawn with the battery push mower.


----------



## Jim Welch (May 10, 2022)

jswordy said:


> I got mine for free years ago at the recycling center. I have hundreds. Trained friends to return them, too.  I use an easily removable printed paper label adhered with a milk and Elmer's Glue mixture that I learned from a past WMT member's post long ago. So running hot water over my labels takes them right off, and we're good to go again.View attachment 87366


Care to share the recipe for the easy to remove label adhesive?


----------



## Ohio Bob (May 10, 2022)

I use a glue stick. Comes off in cold or warm water.


----------



## BigDaveK (May 11, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Two 5 gal cans of ethanol free gas for the mower set me back $50.00
> 
> im going to have to get the wife to mow the whole lawn with the battery push mower.



Might be time for more coconuts, mangoes, other exotic fruit.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (May 11, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Might be time for more coconuts, mangoes, other exotic fruit.


More plants less grass. Wife already said no more trees. But she’s a little forgetful so I’ll sneak one in


----------



## Dridas (Jun 1, 2022)

Dridas said:


> Just found this place - New to the hobby - but was looking for cheap bottles. It looked like a lot of places were out of antique green, and shipping to SoCal was a deal breaker. Case of 12 for 14.99, and free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





winemaker81 said:


> Living in an apartment -- single kits are probably the best way to go, for manageability.
> 
> 
> Folks have recommended Coloma fruit juices. The price for 1.5 gallons of CS juice is $90 USD -- personally, it makes more sense to buy a FWK. I see there CS is out of stock, but Merlot is in stock at about the same price, and the kit includes all consumables. YMMV
> ...


Beginning to believe this company isn't active. I have placed two orders, the first was cancelled for some reason, and then I placed another on May 18th, no response from the store, via email or their chat bot. 

Anybody know the best place to buy bottles where shipping doesn't kill the price?


----------



## BigDaveK (Jun 2, 2022)

Dridas said:


> Anybody know the best place to buy bottles where shipping doesn't kill the price?



I think many of us are looking for an good bottle supplier.
Home Brew Ohio has free shipping with a 59.99 order.

I checked the Wayback Machine and their prices were stable and mostly unchanged until this year. For example, the clear Bordeaux was 14.99 but now going for 18.99.


----------



## Dridas (Jun 2, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I think many of us are looking for an good bottle supplier.
> Home Brew Ohio has free shipping with a 59.99 order.
> 
> I checked the Wayback Machine and their prices were stable and mostly unchanged until this year. For example, the clear Bordeaux was 14.99 but now going for 18.99.


Thanks for the info! I just placed an order, just wish they had "antique green", but at this point, I'll take what I can get. I have a batch that's ready for bottling, although aging a few more weeks wouldn't hurt at all. 

I also found some on Amazon that seemed reasonable for 4 cases at $90, free shipping with prime.


----------

